# Should I Become a Clerk



## coyote (6 Nov 2004)

Well, I'm in the middle of BMQ, I'm enrolled with an infantry regiment. I'm thinking that infantry isn't for me, I'm actually interested in becoming a Resource Management and Support Clerk.  I'm currently going to university for Economics, and I was wondering if there is anyone out there that can give me any advice. Oh, and is it true that you do BMQ, and then go straight into your MOC training?


----------



## beach_bum (7 Nov 2004)

You would have to put in for a remuster.  After that, they will look at your scores from the Aptitude test to see if you made the cut-off for RMS, and another interview.  This time though, the interview will be done by a PSO, not the recruiting centre.
To answer your other questiong, after BMQ, you will still need to complete SQ.


----------



## hiv (7 Nov 2004)

Don't they have some special program in basic for people reconsidering their career choice? I seem to recall a few people on my course who switched trades half-way through...


----------



## Tracker (7 Nov 2004)

coyote

Are you in the Reserves?


----------



## coyote (7 Nov 2004)

Yes I am in the reserves. I was sworn in in October. Right now I've completed 2 weekends of my BMQ.


----------



## gun plumber (7 Nov 2004)

It all depends on you.RMS clerk is a important part of the CSS and "F esch" team.It's been said that an army walks on it's stomac(sp),but in the CF we walk on paper!
If your really interested,you might want to talk to someone in regards to your progression.Since your currently in university,your limited to summertime for continous employment.The RMS QL3 may only be offered during this time,and if you have to do the SQ during the summer,this could prolong your wait to be 3's qualified.If not,than have at er!
One thing I've noticed,is that in the reserves people tend to do different jobs than that of thier civvy carrer choice in order to live the adventure on the weekends,and to pay the bills during the week(My old Adj said this-He was a crown lawyer civy side and a officer in the Artillery part time).I noticed this alot when talking to a friend who was a medic.I said to him"How come your not a paramedic?"and to this he replied"I like having both worlds"(he was a steamfitter).
So food for thought.


----------



## coyote (7 Nov 2004)

Thanks for the input. Next year I have to complete an intership, so maybe I could use the training to do both.


----------



## Eowyn (8 Nov 2004)

Here are a few more things to think about.  There is more potential for Class B (full time) contracts as an RMS clerk, but a smaller chance for leadership positions.  It's not often that an unit has a Section or more of clerks to command.  The Battalion Orderly Rooms, generally are commanded by a Regular Force Sgt.  I'm my years in the Res, it has been rare to see a Res RMS clerk get above Cpl.


----------



## Tracker (8 Nov 2004)

coyote

Have you considered ROTP?


----------



## coyote (8 Nov 2004)

Yes I've considered become an officer under ROTP.  As for the more opportunity for Class B work, that is one of the major draws to the trade.  But I was wondering about the chance for promotion. Thanks for the heads up on the career opportunities.


----------

